# Boot di una iso di gentoo con grub2 da un'altra distro

## Nuklear

Per quanto in oggetto (usando nel mio caso Ubuntu):

```
 sudo  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
```

ed aggiungere le seguenti righe:

```

menuentry 'Gentoo Live DVD ISO' --class os --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --group group_main {

set isofile="/gentoo-livedvd.iso"

loopback loop (hd0,3)$isofile   

linux (loop)/boot/gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=/boot/gentoo.igz isoboot=$isofile

initrd (loop)/boot/gentoo.igz

}
```

sostituendo a gentoo-livedvd.iso ed (hd0,3) il nome della propria iso e partizione.

Poi 

```
 update-grub
```

 oppure 

```
grub2-mkconfig
```

Spero di essere stato utile.   :Laughing: 

FONTE: dalla rete.

----------

## sabayonino

evitando di indicare il partizionamento hd(x,y)

è possibile settare l'UUID o LABLE (se presente) del disco contenente l'immagine

UUID=594e4219-70e5-4711-91e6-b38f9566938d

```
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 594e4219-70e5-4711-91e6-b38f9566938d

set isofile=/path/immagie/iso/relativo/uuid

loopback loop $isofile

linux ....

```

label = gentoo

```
 search --no-floppy --label gentoo --set 

set isofile=/path/immagie/iso/relativo/uuid

loopback loop $isofile

linux ....

```

----------

## Nuklear

Funziona molto meglio con la label... 

Quindi diventa: 

```

menuentry 'Gentoo Live DVD ISO' --class os --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --group group_main {

 search --no-floppy --label gentoo-image --set 

set isofile="/gentoo-livedvd.iso"

loopback loop $isofile   

linux (loop)/boot/gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=/boot/gentoo.igz isoboot=$isofile

initrd (loop)/boot/gentoo.igz

}

```

Perfetto. Grazie.   :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

ovviamente l'UUID deve corrispondere alla partizione dedicata alla ISO , non a quella che ho indicato io per scopo puramente esemplificativo

```
# blkid
```

o

```
# ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid
```

----------

## Nuklear

L'opzione search funziona solo con la iso di gentoo o anche con qualsiasi altra iso di qualsiasi altra distro?

----------

